# קרדיטים, גבירותיי (ורבותיי?), קרדיטים



## fluppster (5/3/12)

קרדיטים, גבירותיי (ורבותיי?), קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף שהגיע תורי לפרסם קרדיטים, כמה זמן חיכיתי לזה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז קודם כל אני מזהירה שלא הכנתי מראש את התמונות והמלל, אני מעדיפה לזרום עם זה תוך כדי תנועה, אז יש מצב שקצב הפרסום יהיה די איטי. Bear with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואזהרה נוספת - אני אוהבת לחפור. אשתדל שיהיו חפירות ענייניות לפחות, אבל בכל מקרה, שלא תגידו שלא הזהרתי אתכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועכשיו, לאחר ההקדמה החיונית - נתחיל בקרדיטים!


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אני חן, בת 26, בוגרת טרייה של תואר בתקשורת ועובדת בחברת אינטרנט. הוא ולדי, בן 25, עובד בחברת ליסינג וחתיך הורס. הכרנו לפני שנה וחודש, דרך חברה משותפת (במקרה, היא לא התכוונה לשדך). יצאנו כולנו ביחד לפאב השכונתי בהרצליה שהיה באותה תקופה ביתי השני, ושמו בישראל "תיאודור" (הוא יצוץ שוב בקרדיטים), הוא שם עליי עין, הוסיף אותי בפייסבוק (ביישן, היה לו קל יותר להתחיל איתי בפייסבוק), הזמין אותי לאחר יומיים לדייט, ויום אחרי זה יצאנו לדייט רומנטי ביפו. 3 ימים לאחר הדייט הראשון בילינו לילה ראשון ביחד (כל מה שעשינו בלילה הזה היה לדבר בלי הפסקה, ישנו אולי חצי שעה), ובאותו לילה החלטנו שאנחנו חברים ואפילו שינינו סטטוס בפייסבוק (עוד מוטיב חוזר במערכת היחסים שלנו). חודש וחצי אחרי זה עברנו לגור ביחד בהרצליה, ולאחר חצי שנה בלבד של זוגיות הוא הציע לי נישואין (על ההצעה - בהודעה הבאה). לפני 3 חודשים נכנסה לחיינו בסערה כלבה מקסימה והורסת (דו משמעית) העונה לשם ג'קי, ומאז אנחנו משפחה אמיתית. היא אמנם עושה לנו קצת צרות, אבל אנחנו מאלפים אותה ואוהבים אותה ללא תנאים, ואין לי ספק שבעוד חצי שנה נשכח את התקופה שבה היא הרסה לנו את הבית...


----------



## lady midnight1 (5/3/12)

יפים אתם!


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (5/3/12)

את מהממת ובעלך באמת חתיך הורס


----------



## NetaSher (5/3/12)

איזה יופי! 
איך הכלבה הגיעה אליכם? אתם נראים שלישייה מאוד מאושרת!


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

הצעת הנישואין 
הצעת הנישואין לא הגיעה בהפתעה בכלל. למרות שהיינו ביחד רק חצי שנה, דיברנו כבר חודשים לפני כן על חתונה, והרגשנו מוכנים לחלוטין. אפילו אמרתי לו שאין לי בעיה לוותר על הצעה רשמית ופשוט להתארס, או שאני אציע לו נישואין, אבל היה לו חשוב לבצע את "תפקידו" ולהציע לי, וממש לא הייתה לי בעיה עם זה. אני פמיניסטית אמנם, אבל גם רומנטיקנית מושבעת מלידה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בסופ"ש שבו חגגנו חצי שנה ואת יום הולדתו ה-25, הוא הודיע לי שאני צריכה להיות מוכנה בלילה בין רביעי וחמישי ב-4 לפנות בוקר ליציאה, ולא סיפר לי לאן. קמנו באמצע הלילה, ונסענו צפונה, עד שהגענו לעפולה. שם הסתבר לי שאנחנו הולכים לטוס בכדור פורח!!! התרגשתי מאוד, וכמובן שהייתי בטוחה שהוא הולך להציע לי נישואין על הכדור הפורח. אז זהו, שלא. הייתה טיסה חווייתית ומדהימה, אבל ההצעה המצופה לא הגיעה. הוא ידע שאני מחכה, אז לאחר הנחיתה הסביר לי שהוא לא רצה להציע על הכדור הפורח כי היינו 8 אנשים צפופים בתוך תא קטן, וזה לא נראה לו רומנטי מספיק... הוא אמר לי להתאזר בסבלנות, וזה יגיע. הייתי בטוחה שהוא יציע לי כשנצא למסעדה רומנטית בערב. אז זהו, שלא. לפני שהגענו לצימר המדהים שהוא הזמין לנו, הוא הציע שנקפוץ רגע לנקודת התצפית הכי אהובה עליו בישראל - בהר ארבל. אני הייתי גמורה מעייפות והיה לי חם נורא, אבל הסכמתי בלית ברירה. הגענו לחניון, והלכנו ברגל הליכה של 10 דקות שהרגישה יותר כמו שעה (בגלל החום והלחות, זה היה בסוף יולי!). לא הבנתי איך אני כל כך כבדה ואיטית, והוא מקפץ לו בעליזות עם תיק על הגב עד לנקודת התצפית! מרוב הטשטוש דווקא באותו זמן לא חשדתי בכלום. הגענו לנקודת התצפית, מצאנו מקום עם צל ונרגענו קצת מההליכה, ואז הוא הוציא מהתיק רמקול נייד, הפעיל אותו, וכשברקע התנגנו שירים רומנטיים הוא ביקש שאכניס יד לכיס צדדי בתיק שלו. הכנסתי יד ושלפתי משם קופסא קטנה ואדומה.... בתוכה הייתה טבעת יפהפייה, כזאת שהייתי בוחרת בעצמי לו הייתי צריכה (לקח לו 5 דקות לבחור אותה בחנות....), עדינה ומינימלית ביופיה. הוא אמר לי כמה מילים מאוד מרגשות וענד לי את הטבעת, ואפילו שכח לשאול אם אני בכלל רוצה להינשא לו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 התמונה הזו צולמה דקות ספורות לאחר ההצעה. אנחנו נראים בה זוועה, אבל היא לגמרי אותנטית.... לצערי קשה לקלוט בה את היופי של הטבעת, אבל אפשר להבין את העיקרון. אגב, אני בחיים לא הולכת עם טבעות, אבל לא יכולתי להסיר את מבטי מהטבעת הזו, ובטח שלא יכולתי להסיר אותה מהיד. גם היום היא על היד השנייה שלי. אין ספק שזו לא רק הטבעת, אלא המשמעות העמוקה שעומדת מאחוריה.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (5/3/12)




----------



## נעמה עמית (5/3/12)

איזה חמודה את!!!


----------



## Miss Lynn (6/3/12)

וואי הטבעות שלנו כל כך דומות אחת לשניה


----------



## fluppster (11/3/12)

מגניב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טבעת מהממת, אה? כ"כ פשוטה לכאורה, אבל לגמרי קלאסית ועדינה... יש לבני הזוג שלנו טעם טוב


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

ההכנות - ותודה לאיזיווד 
בטוחה שרובכן כבר יודעות שהחלק הכי סיוטי בהכנות לחתונה זה מציאת מקום ותאריך. אחרי שעוברים את השלב הזה - הכל נהיה קל יותר (חוץ מסידורי ההושבה.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). נחשפתי דרך הפורום הזה לאיזיווד, והחלטנו להיפגש איתם ולראות מה יש להם להציע. נפגשנו עם גלית המקסימה (בתמונה עם בעלי), שגם הגיעה לחגוג איתנו בחתונה. בשורה התחתונה - הם יכולים לחסוך לכם כסף ויכולים לא לחסוך, אבל ברוב המקרים זה לא ייצא יקר יותר. אצלנו זה הוזיל קצת את המנות, ובכל מקרה שמחנו שהם מורידים מעלינו קצת עול ועוזרים לנו למצוא ספקים. כמו שבוודאי הבנתם מסיפור ההיכרות והקשר שלנו, שנינו טיפוסים שאוהבים לתקתק דברים מהר, לא אוהבים למרוח ולא אוהבים שיש הרבה מדי אפשרויות. לטיפוסים כמונו, איזיווד הם אידיאליים. אז בסוף סגרנו איתם על בית הלורדים, בתאריך 26.2.12 (ולצערי לא חשבנו על זה שזה נופל על תקופת מבחנים, ויש לנו המון חברים סטודנטים. קחו לתשומת ליבכם את השיקול הזה בבחירת תאריך!). באמת שאין לי מילים רעות על איזיווד, כולם שם מקסימים ואדיבים, ובאמת נותנים תחושה טובה. בסוף יצא שהורדנו המון דברים מהחבילה שלהם (לא בגללם, בגלל כל מיני נסיבות שיפורטו בהמשך), אבל אני מניחה שזה עדיין די השתלם, ובכל מקרה הקל עלינו מאוד ונתן לנו תחושה שיש לנו גב ותמיכה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (5/3/12)

גלית מקסימה 
גם אנחנו עבדנו מולה. מאד אכפת לה מהזוגות שלה!


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

ההזמנה - בעיצוב אחי 
ההזמנה לחתונה הייתה אחד הדברים שהכי היינו מרוצים ממנו. אני יודעת שרוב האנשים לא רואים חשיבות גבוהה בהזמנה, אבל בעיניי זה דווקא אחד הדברים החשובים. בעיניי ההזמנה מהווה מעין הקדמה לחתונה, מעין מראה של אופי החתונה שתהיה, ושל האופי של הזוג. וככה בדיוק זה היה אצלנו. לא היה לי ספק לרגע שאבקש מאחי לעצב לנו את ההזמנה, הוא מוכשר בטירוף, וגם עיצב את ההזמנות לחתונה שלו ולחתונה של אחותנו. ואכן - הוא לא אכזב! יצאה הזמנה מדליקה וצעירה ברוחה, כיפית וצבעונית. הרעיון המרכזי בה היה להדביק את הראשים של שנינו על גוף של ילדים קטנים, כאילו אנחנו משחקים בחתן וכלה. כמו שתראו בהזמנה, גם מוטיב הפייסבוק חזר בה הרבה, כי גם אני וגם בעלי מכורים קשים.... לא שילמנו גם על הדפסת ההזמנה - הדפסנו בעבודה של החברה הכי טובה שלי, חתכנו בעצמנו בגיליוטינה וקיפלנו הזמנה הזמנה. הייתה חוויה מתישה אבל ממש ממש חיובית. והתגובות - היו נלהבות ביותר! כמעט כל מי שקיבל את ההזמנה בדואר ישר שלח לנו הודעה מפרגנת, כתבו שההזמנה מקורית ויפהפייה. כמה אפילו כתבו שהיא אחת ההזמנות הכי מקוריות ויפות שראו. והכי נהניתי לתת את ההזמנה לאנשים ביד, ולצפות בתגובה שלהם כשהם פותחים את המעטפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרבה גם ציינו שההזמנה הזאת מאוד, אבל מאוד מתאימה לאופי שלנו. שוב, בדיוק מה שרצינו להשיג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אוף, אני מעלה את הקרדיטים ממחשב המקינטוש של בעלי כי שלי מקולקל, ואני קצת מסתבכת איתו, אז לא הצלחתי להכין את ההזמנה להעלאה לפורום כמו שתכננתי. אני אעלה את ההזמנה מחר מהמחשב של העבודה.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

והנה ההזמנה! 
הסבר קטן - מדובר בהזמנה מקופלת לשניים. כלומר, יש צד פנימי (שבפועל היה מקופל), ובצד החיצוני יש שני חלקים - קדמי ואחורי. אני מצרפת עכשיו את הצד החיצוני הקדמי של ההזמנה.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

החלק החיצוני - אחורי 
כמו שאמרתי, מוטיב הפייסבוק חוזר אצלנו הרבה...


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

והחלק הפנימי 
עם טשטוש פרטים מזהים. אגב, ההזמנה הודפסה על נייר מיוחד, מחוספס כזה, לא לבן לגמרי (יותר בז'), וזה יצא פשוט מהמם.


----------



## FalseAngel (5/3/12)

יש יש יש!!


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי שולחנות 
למרות שלא היו לנו הרבה מוזמנים (הזמנו 290 וציפינו לכ-230, וזו באמת הכמות שהייתה בסוף), החלטנו להיעזר בשירותי אישורי הגעה, ולשמחתנו גילינו שאיזיוווד מתעסקים גם עם זה, והם שידכו לנו לצורך העניין את חברת TopSit. זה יצא מאוד משתלם וזול בהרבה מחברה אחרת שבדקנו, והיינו מרוצים בסה"כ מהתפקוד שלהם. סידורי השולחן היו סיוט אמיתי, ובדיעבד הצטערתי שלא נעזרתי בחברה גם לזה. זה אמנם נגמר בתוך יומיים, אבל היו בדרך הרבה כאבי ראש של את מי אסור להשיב ליד מי, וכמה בכל שולחן, וכמה כיסאות רזרביים, והאם להושיב את ההורים בקדמת האולם או מאחורה כדי שלא יהיה להם רועש, על איזה מינימום של אנשים לסגור, ועוד ועוד ועוד... כן, זה שלב מאוד מעצבן, אבל אני אנחם אתכם ואזכיר שוב שזה רק עניין של יומיים-שלושה, וזה עובר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה שכן, ממליצה מראש לסווג את המוזמנים לפי תת-קבוצות, ולא לחכות לרגע האחרון כשצריך לסדר שולחנות. זה ממש מקל ומזרז את העניינים. בדיעבד היו חסרים לנו רק 3 אנשים מתחת למינימום שקבענו, שזה ממש לא נורא. מיניתי 2 חברות טובות שיעזרו להושיב את האנשים בשולחנות, אך לטענתן לא הייתה להן בכלל עבודה. הכל הסתדר היטב, לאף אחד לא היה חסר כסא, היה בסדר גמור.


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

ידעתי שאשכח - מסיבת הרווקות!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מכיוון שהחתונה הייתה ביום ראשון, ומכורח נסיבות מסוימות, המסיבה התקיימה ביום שישי, יומיים בלבד לפני החתונה. בהתחלה קצת חששתי, אבל ידעתי שגם אם יהיה לי קצת האנגאובר זה בטוח לא יהיה משהו שיימשך יותר מיום, וכך אכן היה... היא התרחשה שבוע אחרי מסיבת הרווקים של בעלי, אגב. את המסיבה ארגנו אחותי הגדולה (שארגנתי לה לפני שנתיים וחצי את המסיבה שלה) והחברה הכי טובה שלי, אני רק נתתי להן רשימת מוזמנות וכמה הנחיות בסיסיות (כמו - לא לקחת הרבה כסף מהבנות). לא היה לי ספק שאני יכולה לסמוך על שתיהן בעיניים עצומות, וכך אכן היה. הן ביקשו ממני רשות לערוך את מסיבת הרווקות בביתי (שתיהן גרות די רחוק, ורוב החברות שלי גרות באזור שלי), וכמובן שלא הייתה לי שום בעיה... בתחילת הערב הונחיתי להגיע לחברה טובה שגרה גם היא בהרצליה, ושם חיכה לי מסאז'יסט וזכיתי למסאז' מקצועי ומדהים, שהגיע בול אחרי השבוע העמוס שעבר עליי רגע לפני החתונה. לאחר מכן נסעתי עם אותה חברה אליי הביתה, ושם כבר חיכו כל הבנות וקיבלו אותי עם צפצפות עם כתרים על ראשיהן, והעניקו לי הינומה וכתר משלי. שיחקנו בכל מיני משחקים קלאסיים של מסיבות רווקות כמו שאני אוהבת, גיליתי כל מיני סודות מביכים כמו שאני אוהבת, ולאחר מספר שעות הן הודיעו שאנחנו עוברות לפאב. זוכרים את הפאב שסיפרתי שולדי ואני נפגשנו בו, ה"תיאודור"? אז קפצנו לשם, ורקדנו בטירוף כמו שבנות במסיבת רווקות יודעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז כן, בסוף שתיתי קצת יותר מדי אלכוהול, אבל ביום שבת בצהריים כבר הרגשתי בסדר. לסיכום מסיבת הרווקות - הייתה מסיבה מדהימה, עם כל מה שצריך להיות מבחינתי במסיבת רווקות, ותמיד כיף להיזכר מחדש איזה חברות מדהימות יש לי. לא רק שזכיתי בבעל החלומות, גם זכיתי בחברות נדירות (כולל בנות משפחה). היו אצלי בבית כ-12 נשים, ואני פשוט אוהבת כל אחת ואחת מהן!


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

מתנות למשתתפות במסיבה 
מאוד היה חשוב לי לתת איזושהי מתנה קטנה וסמלית לכל אחת מהמשתתפות במסיבה. לא היה לי מושג מה לקנות, והספקתי לעשות זאת ממש ברגע האחרון - בצהרי אותו שישי. קפצתי לקניון והכנתי שקית ממתקים קטנה לכל אחת (עלה כ-10 ש"ח ליחידה), עם לבבות קטנים, לבבות משוקולד וסוכריית לב גדולה עם כיתוב "I love you". וכמובן שלכל שקית הצמדתי ברכה. הבנות ממש התלהבו מהמתנה, לא ציפו בכלל שאתן להן משהו, וזה לגמרי היה שווה מבחינתי את האקסטרה הוצאה (שהיא פירור בתוך כל ההוצאות של החתונה). מצטערת על איכות הצילום הגרועה, זה מה יש....


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

הגענו לחתונה! איפור ושיער - בני נאשי 
אל תטרחו לפשפש בזכרונכן, הוא לא מוכר בתחום, למרות שלדעתי בקרוב מאוד הוא יהיה אחד הידועים ביותר. אני מכירה אותו מגיל 5, היינו שכנים בראשל"צ וגם באותה שכבה בבי"ס היסודי, ולפני מספר שנים הסתבר שהוא פתח מספרה, ושהוא מאוד טוב במה שהוא עושה. הוא הפך לספר הקבוע שלי (בפעמים שבהן טרחתי לנסוע מהרצליה לראשון - לא משימה פשוטה כשאין אוטו...), ועד מהרה הבנתי שהוא האדם היחיד שאני מוכנה להפקיר את שיערי בידיו. הוא אף פעם לא היה זול, אבל בהחלט ניחן בידי זהב. ומשום שאני צובעת את שיערי לעיתים קרובות באדום, אני זקוקה ליחס מיוחד ואיכותי. הוא, אגב, חולה על שיער אדום. כשביררתי איתו לגבי שיער לחתונה הסתבר שהוא גם מאפר, ואפילו פתח לאחרונה 2 סלוני כלות בראשון וביפו. לאחר שעברתי אצלו שיער ואיפור נסיון, לא היה לי ספק שהוא הבחירה הנכונה. כמה ימים לפני החתונה הגעתי אליו עם ולדי - הוא צבע את שיערי וסיפר קצת את שיערו של ולדי (ממש טיפה! אסרתי עליו לגזור יותר מדי, יש לו שיער מושלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). בתמונה - בני מאפר אותי. אגב, אם מישהי רוצה את מספר הטלפון שלו, שתשלח לי מסר.


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

תמונה משלב סידור השיער 
אגב, דווקא בגלל שביום יום אני הולכת אך ורק עם שיער פזור, החלטתי שאני רוצה שיער אסוף בחתונה. ההחלטה הכי חכמה שיכולתי לקבל.


----------



## edens song (5/3/12)

איזה שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וואוו, צבע מטריף! פשוט יפהפיה!!


----------



## NetaSher (6/3/12)

כן! גם אני חולה על אדום 
הלוואי והיה מתאים לי...


----------



## elin86 (6/3/12)

ממש!!!


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

אגב - התארגנתי בבית 
עוד דבר חכם במיוחד שעשיתי. הכלבה הועברה לפנסיון אצל המאלפת שלנו (עצוב אבל היא הייתה לפחות בידיים טובות וגם קיבלה קצת אילוף בינתיים), ולדי התארגן אצל החבר/נהג שלו בחולון, ולי היה בית שקט ונקי. היו מינימום של אנשים בבית - אני, המלווה - החברה הכי טובה שלי, בני שהוא גם ספר וגם מאפר, ויוסי הצלם. 4 אנשים, וזהו. היה מושלם! לאחר ההתלבטויות הרבות שעברתי אין לי ספק שזו הייתה החלטה מעולה, להתארגן בבית. הכל התנהל על מי מנוחות, בשלווה רבה, ולא דאגתי שמא אשכח משהו או שמשהו יחסר. הייתי במקום הטבעי שלי, והרגשתי הכי רגועה ונינוחה בעולם.


----------



## Bobbachka (5/3/12)

מהממת!!!


----------



## שירנציקן (6/3/12)

הורסת!!!


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

לפני שאשכח - הצלם - יוסי בן חיים 
יוסי בן חיים הוא אחד הספקים היחידים שבסוף לקחנו דרך איזיווד. בסה"כ היינו מאוד מרוצים ממנו, מאוד התחברנו לסגנון הצילום האמנותי אך הלא מוגזם שלו, ובאמת שיצאו תמונות מרהיבות, כמו שאתן יכולות להתחיל לראות. היו כמה דברים קטנים שפחות אהבנו, כמה תמונות "חשובות" שהוא פספס, אבל האמת היא שזה ממש שטויות. יש די והותר תמונות מדהימות ואין טעם להתקטנן על דברים כאלה. ובכל זאת, היה חשוב לי לציין, כי אני יודעת שיש כאלה שזה ממש יכול להפריע להם. הוא גם נעלם מהחתונה בחצות והשאיר במקומו צלם אחר. שוב, לי לא כזה מפריע, אבל אולי לחלקכן כן יפריע. לסיכומו של עניין - אנחנו מאוד מרוצים ממנו, וממליצים עליו, עם הסייגים שכתבתי למעלה.


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

השמלה - ואדים מרגולין המדהים!!! 
ללא ספק, ואדים הוא אחד הספקים שאני הכי מרוצה מהם בחתונה. הגעתי אליו לאחר כמה סבבי חיפוש שמלה מאוד מתישים, דרך המלצה של מישהי. במקרה לגמרי "נפלתי" עליו בשבוע שבו היה מבצע על כל הקולקציה של 2010 ו-2011 בחנות שלו. מדדתי בערך 3 שמלות, שכולן היו מרהיבות ביופיין, אבל אחת מהן הייתה ה-שמלה. מודה שהיה לי קצת קשה לקבל החלטה, אבל אמא שלי ואחותו של בעלי שהגיעו איתי פירגנו לגמרי, אז הלכתי עליה. כבר כתבתי פעם את המחיר, אבל מעדיפה לכתוב כרגע רק במסר אם מישהי רוצה לדעת. חשוב להדגיש שקניתי את השמלה, לא שכרתי (לא שהיה אכפת לי לשכור, אבל זה היה המבצע), ויחסית לאיכות וליופי של השמלה, באמת שמדובר בגרושים, הרבה מתחת לממוצע של קניית שמלת כלה. במדידה הבאה כבר לגמרי התאהבתי בשמלה, שאגב, מהלבישה הראשונה כבר ישבה עליי בול. ואדים אמר שזה נראה כאילו תפרו אותה בדיוק למידותיי, ושזה מאוד נדיר. היו לו ממש מינימום תיקונים לעשות. מה שאהבתי בשמלה בעיקר זה שהיא מאוד נוחה - אין מחוך או בגד גוף, מאוד מאוד מחמיאה לגוף ולמבנה הספציפי שלי (מטשטשת מה שצריך לטשטש ומדגישה מה שצריך להדגיש), מאוד נשית ונשפכת כמו שאני אוהבת, והכי חשוב - ידעתי שגם אם אעלה קילו או שניים לפני החתונה לא ייראו כלום על השמלה. אני ממש נגד לעשות דיאטות במיוחד לחתונה (שכל אחת תעשה כמובן מה שהיא רוצה, אבל אני אישית לא אוהבת את הרעיון), ובאמת לא עשיתי דיאטה ולא הפסקתי לקבל מחמאות בחתונה על המראה שלי. קצת על ואדים - הוא פשוט אדם מקסים, מאוד מנומס ונעים הליכות, והיה כיף להגיע למדידות אצלו. והכי חשוב - יש לו ראייה מדויקת ומופלאה של גוף האישה, וכל השמלות שלו כל כך נשיות ומחמיאות, לדעתי כל כלה יכולה למצוא אצלו את השמלה שתהיה מושלמת לה. ואגב, השמלה שלי לא הייתה שמלת חלומותיי (לא שהייתה לי ממש כזאת), אבל על הגוף שלי היא פשוט הייתה השמלה המושלמת עבורי. בדיעבד - מסתבר שהיא כן הייתה שמלת חלומותיי.


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

עוד תמונת שמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אגב, השרוולון המהמם הזה שאני לובשת הושאל מואדים מרגולין, והוא לגמרי שדרג את השמלה. אמא שלי לא "הרשתה" לי להוריד אותו בקבלת פנים כשגססתי מחום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. באיזשהו שלב באמת לא יכולתי לסבול את החום והורדתי אותו עד לכניסה לחופה. ועוד משהו - הסיכה הזהובה על השמלה - תוספת של אחותי. אמא שלי קנתה את הסיכה בשוק לעצמה לאחר אחת המדידות אצל ואדים, וכשאחותי ראתה אותה היא אמרה שהסיכה מתאימה בול לשמלה שלי. ואדים גם ממש התלהב מהסיכה במדידה האחרונה, החליף את הפנינים הצהובות בסיכה לפנינים לבנות, ותפר אותה לשמלה כדי שלא תיפול. כבר ציינתי שהוא מדהים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בתמונה - מתלהבת משלט רחוב בהרצליה עם השם שלי....


----------



## Natalila (5/3/12)

הורסת


----------



## ronitvas (6/3/12)

בחיי שאת הורסת


----------



## FalseAngel (5/3/12)

השמלה מהממת עלייך! 
ואני מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך לגבי ואדים וממליצה בחום!! פשוט מדהים..


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

תפוזבל, העלים לי הודעה... 
בקיצור, רציתי לכתוב גם שהסיכה הזהובה על השמלה הייתה תוספת גאונית של אחותי, שקלטה את הסיכה אצל אמא שלי וטענה שהיא תתאים בול לשמלה. והיא צדקה. גם ואדים הסכים איתה, התלהב מאוד מהסיכה, ואפילו החליף את הפנינים מצהובות ללבנות ותפר את הסיכה לשמלה כדי שהיא לא תיפול. השרוולון המהמם שאני לובשת הושאל גם הוא מואדים, והוא היה שדרוג רציני לשמלה (ואפילו טיפה מחמם). חבל שאותו נאלצתי להחזיר אחרי החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מצרפת תמונה נוספת של השמלה, והפעם כשאני מתלהבת משלט רחוב בהרצליה הנושא את שמי.


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

טוב, מסתבר שהוא לא העלים את ההודעה... 
סתם שיגע אותי... כבר ציינתי שתפוזבל????


----------



## scarlet moon (5/3/12)

ואדים אכן מהמם 
וגם השמלה שלך


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

נעליים - אור הכלה 
סוגיית הנעליים הייתה סאגה רצינית. לא יודעת למה, אבל דווקא עם הנעליים ממש הסתבכתי. בהתחלה הייתי בטוחה שאני לא רוצה נעליים לבנות, וחיפשתי נעליים עם עקב שפוי בצבע ורוד/אדום או משהו בסגנון. אבל משום מה כל הנעליים שמצאתי היו עם עקב ענקי או מכוערות! בסוף לקחתי את עצמי בידיים, ויום אחד החלטתי שאני נוסעת לדיזינגוף אחרי העבודה, ולא חוזרת הביתה בלי נעליים באמתחתי. וכך אכן היה. החנות השנייה שהגעתי אליה באותו סיבוב בדיזנגוף היה "אור הכלה", והמוכרת המקסימה שם הציעה לי לקנות את נעלי הנוחות שאתן רואות בתמונה. לאחר כשעה של התלבטות בחנות החלטתי לקנות אותן, וגם ביקשתי להוסיף פס זהב על רצועות הנעליים כדי לשדרג אותן קצת. בדיעבד? הנעליים היו באמת נוחות, אבל כנראה שאני באמת לא רגילה לעקבים (הולכת תמיד עם שטוח, והעקבים היו 5 ס"מ...), ובשלב די מוקדם של הערב הרגליים שלי כבר צרחו מכאבים. איכשהו שרדתי עד סביבות 11 בלילה, ואז המשכתי לרקוד יחפה (היו לי נעליים להחלפה אבל דווקא התחשק לי לרקוד יחפה), וזו הייתה טעות שלא עשיתי זאת קודם, כי רק לאחר יומיים בערך הפסיקו לכאוב לי הרגליים... התכנון כעת הוא לצבוע את הנעליים בשחור, ושהן ישמשו לי כנעליים לאירועים. נראה לי שלא תהיה בעיה לשרוד איתן 3-4 שעות.


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

זר הכלה - Sugar Rush 
עוד אחת מההחלטות היותר חכמות בחתונה. נתקלתי בחנות הזו בחיפוש אחר זר כלה מעניין באינטרנט. מה אגיד לכן, הזר הזה היה מושלם בשבילי - יש להם זרים מאוד יפים, אבל הם כולם עשויים מסוכריות גומי (חלקם בשילוב עם פרחים). גם מדליק, גם מקורי, וגם טעים, כמעט כמו ביצת הפתעה של קינדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז אמנם המחיר לא לגמרי זול (אבל גם לא נורא), אבל זה ממש היה שווה את זה מבחינתי. הזר שביקשתי היה מעוצב באדום ולבן עם סרט לבן, וכולל גם פרחים לבנים. המעצבת, שני, הייתה נפלאה ומאוד נעימה בטלפון, והכינה את הזר בדיוק כמו שרציתי. קיבלתי על זה כל כך הרבה תגובות נלהבות בחתונה. כולם ממש התלהבו, ורצו לטעום קצת (אבל לא קיבלו עד שלב מאוחר יותר), ואמרו שהזר הזה ממש מתאים לי ולסגנון של החתונה שלנו - קליל, צעיר וכיפי (שוב, כמו ההזמנה). לקראת סוף החתונה זרקתי את הזר (אחותו של בעלי תפסה), ואז נשנשנו קצת ממנו. לצערי עוד אין לי תמונה של זריקת הזר, עוד לא קיבלתי תמונות מהחלק האחרון של החתונה, יגיעו ביומיים הקרובים.


----------



## tamarpi (6/3/12)

זה בדיוק הזר שהיה לי!


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

גדול!!!


----------



## המרחפת (7/3/12)

ידעתי שהוא היה מוכר לי!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (5/3/12)

big like


----------



## חדשים בעסק (11/3/12)

איזו כלה הורסת!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השיער המוקפד, האיפור, השמלה - הכל פשוט מושלם!
רק התחלתי לעבור על הקרדיטים, אבל כבר מעכשיו זה פשוט כיף.
וכן, כלה בשיער אדום זה משהו מיוחד בעיני. שילוב הצבעים תמיד יוצא הורס...


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

קבלו את החתן!!! חליפה - גוסטו 
את החליפה בעלי קנה בלעדיי (כן כן), אבל יחד עם אחותו, בחנות יבואני חליפות בשם "גוסטו" בדרום ת"א. גם את הנעליים הוא קנה שם. אני הגעתי איתו רק כשהוא לקח את החליפה לאחר תיקונים, ואני יודעת שהוא היה מאוד מרוצה מהיחס שם. המחיר היה סביר למדי (הרבה יותר זול מחליפות שהוא מדד בדיזנגוף), והחליפה הייתה סופר-אלגנטית ומחמיאה לו (לא שזה קשה, כי כפי שציינתי, הוא חתיך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). דווקא התמונה הזו היא לא הכי הכי טובה שלו, אבל היא אחת היחידות שממש רואים בה את כל החליפה כמו שצריך.


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

ועוד תמונה של הדוגמן שלי 
רגע אחרי שהוא ראה אותי לראשונה בשמלת הכלה. לא יכל לעמוד מרוב התרגשות


----------



## Bobbachka (5/3/12)

אפשר לשאול לשם החנות?


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

כתבתי - גוסטו


----------



## Bobbachka (5/3/12)

יצאתי חומוס 
חשבתי שמדובר ביבואני "חליפות גוסטו" או משהו


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

LOL


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/3/12)

רואים שהחליפה יושבת עליו ממש טוב 
בחירה מצוינת!


----------



## elin86 (6/3/12)

אכן חתיך! 
והתמונה שלך עם הזר מהממת! איזה חיוך מיליון דולר..אהבתי
הפרחים מסביב היו אמיתיים, נכון?


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

קדימה - לצילומים המקדימים! 
עד כמה שהצילומים המקדימים הם חלק מתיש ביום הארוך הזה, אי אפשר להפחית מחשיבותם לרגע. התמונות הכי מדהימות מהחתונה היו מהצילומים המקדימים, כל כך מיוחדות ומעניינות. חוץ מזה שנהניתי מאוד להרגיש כמו דוגמנית, אני ממש אוהבת לדפוק פוזות למצלמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בעלי קצת פחות אוהב את זה, הוא קצת בישן, אבל גם הוא נכנס היטב "לדמות" ושיתף פעולה איתי ועם הצלם בלי שום בעיה. הלוקיישן העיקרי שבחרנו היה, שוב, פאב ה"תיאודור" (כמו שאמרתי, מוטיב חוזר). מכיוון שהכרנו בפאב הזה, וגם חגגנו בו את אירוסינו, אך טבעי היה שגם נגיע להצטלם שם. תיאמתי מראש עם הבעלים, וקפצנו להצטלם שם. ובאמת, מהתיאודור יצאו התמונות הכי הכי יפות והכי מוצלחות ומיוחדות. שאר הלוקיישנים היו ברחוב, במרכז הרצליה, שאני לא מופתעת עד כמה העיר נראית יפה בתמונות. אבל מיד נגיע לכך, קודם ה"תיאודור".


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)




----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)




----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

מקווה שאין קטינים בפורום הזה


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)




----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)




----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)




----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)




----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

שכחתי לציין שבתמונה רואים את המלווים


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)

והצילומים מהרחוב בהרצליה 
חייבת לציין שהיה ממש כיף לקבל המון תשומת לב ופרגונים מכל העוברים ושבים, והיו הרבה כאלה


----------



## fluppster (5/3/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/3/12)

את יפיפיה! 
אהבתי בינתיים את הבחירות שלך - האיפור, השיער (או השיער) והשמלה! פשוט יפיפיה!


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (6/3/12)

את יפהפיה 
מזל טוב והמון אושר ואהבה!


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

טוב, מצטערת, אני אמשיך מחר... 
מאוחר וצריך להוציא את הכלבה לטיול


----------



## Nooki80 (6/3/12)

לא יפה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש פה אנשים שמחכים! 
מחכה לראות עוד ולקרוא עוד! ובנתיים - אתם פשוט מקסימים (טוב נו, זה לא חדש לי), את יפיפיה הורסת, השמלה, השיער והכל פשוט מדהימים! מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (6/3/12)

תקשיבי את פשוט הורסת! 
זה לא חוקי כל העניין הזה! הייתי מתה לעשות תסרוקת כמו שלך, אבל אין לי אומץ ללכת עם שיער אסוף... מחכה להמשך!


----------



## זרימת חיים (6/3/12)

השמלה שלך הורסת 
והעליונית בכלל שיחוק ..!! הוסיפה לך המון המון אצילות לשמלה.. גם הזר שלך להיט אשמח לקבל פרטים על השמלה במסר (ואדים מדהים אבל נראה לי שהוא הרבה מעבר לתקציב שהקצבתי לעצמי).


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

תודה רבה!!! שולחת לך


----------



## jewelstone (6/3/12)

אחלה קרדיטים, מחכה להמשך


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

יאללה, ממשיכים! 
מסתבר שבכל רע יש גם טוב. קמתי הבוקר עם שיעולים מזעזעים, והחלטתי שזו תהיה התעללות מצידי ללכת ככה לעבודה, אז נשארתי בבית. וזה אומר שני דברים: הזדמנות לעבוד קצת מהבית, והרבה זמן פנוי להמשיך להעלות את הקרדיטים! אז קודם כל המון תודה לכל מי שהגיבה, אתן מקסימות! כשאסיים להעלות את הקרדיטים אשתדל להגיב בצורה יותר אינדיבידואלית. אז הנה המשך צילומי הרחוב בהרצליה. אני אוהבת את התמונה הזו - איזו קשישה חביבה חלפה על פנינו בזמן הצילומים ובירכה אותנו, ובתמונה רואים אותנו מודים לה.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

וזאת אחת התמונות היותר מדהימות בעיניי.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

כאן אני מנסה לחטוף ביס מהסנדביץ' שאהובי אוכל. מסכן, זה היה הדבר הראשון שהוא אכל באותו יום (אני דווקא אכלתי ארוחת צהריים), ואחרי כמה ביסים הצלם זירז אותו להמשיך בצילומים!


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

תמונת חובה בכל צילומים מקדימים


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

ותמונה מקדימה אחרונה 
(למרות שיש עוד כ"כ הרבה יפות!!!) מצטלמים על רקע שווארמה במרכז העיר, שפעם גרנו ממש מטרים ממנה והיינו אוכלים בה הרבה. נכון ששווארמה זה רומנטי?


----------



## Pixelss (6/3/12)

אין על גאמיל! 
חן אתם זוג מקסים! התמונות מדהימות! ולי יש בונוס מיוחד לראות את הצילומי חוץ מהרצליה, עושה לי להרגיש כל כך אמיתי (הרצליינית בלב ובנשמה).


----------



## jewelstone (6/3/12)

ג'מיל ג'מיל 
נראה לי שמאז התיכון לא אכלתי שם..הם די התייקרו לא?


----------



## ronitvas (6/3/12)

אז עכשיו לא נראה את ההזמנה?! 
חיכינו יפה ובסבלנות שתגיעי לעבודה.....


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

חחח, יו, נכון! 
אני אנסה בכל זאת לעשות עם זה משהו


----------



## ronitvas (6/3/12)

נחכה עוד קצת... 
יותר חשוב שתרגישי טוב


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

ההזמנה הועלתה פה למעלה


----------



## ronitvas (9/3/12)

אהבתי!


----------



## lanit (8/3/12)

ראיתי את ההזמנה שלכם הלייב! 
אתמול אצל גלית (היא מאוד שמחה לשמוע שהעלת קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## fluppster (14/3/12)

איזה יופי! 
גלית באמת אחלה בחורה. שמחנו מאוד שהיא הגיעה לחתונה


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

המקום - בית הלורדים בתל מונד 
מודה שלגבי בית הלורדים היו לי חששות לאורך כל הדרך. כשהלכנו לראות את המקום דרך איזיווד התאהבנו במראה שלו, אבל הפגישה עם מנהל המקום קצת הורידה לנו מההתלהבות. אני מאמינה שלא אחדש כאן למי שחוותה אינטרקציה איתו, ואגיד זאת בפשטות - הוא אדם לא קל. בפגישה הראשונה קיבלנו ממנו תחושה שהוא רק מנסה לתקתק את הזוגות שמגיעים (הרבה זוגות הגיעו לשם באותו ערב) ושלא באמת מעניין אותו הזוג שיושב מולו. כשהוא שמע את מספר המוזמנים הנמוך יחסית שלנו הוא בכלל נתן לנו תחושה של "מה אנחנו בכלל עושים שם?" ובכל זאת, נורא אהבנו את המקום עצמו ובעלי קיבל עליו המלצות חמות, אז ישר מהפגישה שם נסענו לאיזיווד לקבל הצעת מחיר ברגשות מעורבים. באיזיווד מיהרו להרגיע אותנו, אמרו שמנהל המקום הוא אחלה בנאדם ושאולי תפסנו אותו ביום רע, ושממש אין לנו מה לדאוג. במקביל הם הגישו לנו הצעת מחיר אטרקטיבית, אז התקשנו לסרב. וקיווינו לטוב. כשהגענו לטעימות עם ההורים משני הצדדים הוא דווקא היה הרבה יותר נחמד ונעים, וזה הרגיע אותנו קצת. ועדיין, היו מדי פעם שיחות טלפון איתו שיצאתי מהן בתחושה לא לגמרי נעימה. השתדלתי להתעלם מזה, ושוב, לקוות לטוב. בסופו של דבר, ביום החתונה, נשארתי עם מילים טובות בלבד על המקום. באמת, לא היו לי שום תלונות על המקום עצמו, כולל אנשי הצוות ומנהל האירוע. קודם כל, האולם היה מקסים ויפהפה, והמעצבת של המקום (ליאורה "עיצוב אחר") עשתה עבודה מעולה במסגרת חבילת העיצוב שקיבלנו מאיזיווד. לגבי זה, טיפ חשוב - תורידו למינימום את הכסף שאתם מוציאים על עיצוב. אף אחד לא באמת שם לב לזה, אף אחד לא יזכור אחרי האירוע אם היה פמוט על השולחן או אגרטל פרחים (אולי חוץ מאמא שלכן), ולרוב זה באמת בזבוז של כסף. אם לקחתם את החבילה של איזיווד ובתוכה כלולה חבילת עיצוב, רוב הסיכויים שזה לגמרי יספיק לכם. אנחנו התלבטנו אם להוסיף קצת כסף לשדרוג העיצוב, בסוף לא הוספנו ואנחנו ממש שמחים על כך.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

ועוד על בית הלורדים 
אמא שלי אמרה שהיא הופתעה לקבל הרבה מחמאות מהחברים על המלצרים, שזה דבר שבד"כ לא שומעים עליו מחמאות. אני לא ממש שמתי לב, אבל כנראה שהמלצרים אכן תפקדו היטב, ואני יכולה להעיד רק על המלצרית שהייתה אחראית עלינו ועל המשפחות שלנו, דאגה לנו כל הזמן לשתייה ולאוכל והייתה פשוט נפלאה (וצ'ופרה בסוף הערב בטיפ נדיב). גם מנהל האירוע (שכחתי את שמו...) היה מעולה, הכל תקתק כמו שצריך, באמת שהכל היה מצוין. והכי חשוב - קיבלנו המון מחמאות על האוכל. כאן דווקא בחרנו לשדרג ולהוסיף אסאדו, כי ידענו שזה באמת ישדרג את האירוע, ובעינינו אוכל זה אחד המרכיבים הכי חשובים בחתונה. זה יצא לגמרי לטובה, וקיבלנו פידבקים מעולים על האוכל ועל האסאדו בפרט, ואמנם בזמן האירוע הצלחנו רק לטעום קצת מהאוכל, אבל כשחזרנו הביתה עם שאריות מהאולם התחלנו לנשנש צ'וריסוס כאילו אין מחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 את הבר לא שדרגנו, קיבלנו בר תוצרת חוץ וקנינו עצמאית עוד כמה תוספות חשובות - פידג' ומשקאות אנרגיה. מהפידג' שתו הרבה (כולל אני), אבל דווקא קיבלנו הרבה משקאות אנרגיה בחזרה הביתה, שזה הפתיע אותי. ועדיין, הברמן הראשי ניגש אלינו בסוף האירוע ואמר לנו שלמרות שהיו כ-230 אורחים, הם שתו משקאות מהבר כאילו מדובר בחתונה של 500 איש... היה שמח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בקיצור - אנחנו מאושרים שבחרנו לערוך את החתונה שם. מצורפת תמונה מאזור קבלת הפנים.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

החופה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/3/12)

גם אנחנו נשארנו עם מלא משקאות אנרגיה 
מה שהיה די מפתיע. יכול להיות שאנשים הפנימו שיש לזה טעם של תרופה?


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

חחח, יש מצב! 
גם אני כבר בקושי שותה את זה. אבל לא נורא, הצלחנו למכור את כל הארגזים שנשארו כבר ביום אחרי החתונה... מסתבר שיש כאלה שדווקא אוהבים את הרעל הזה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/3/12)

לנו עדין יש סטוקים בבית 
אין לי מושג מה לעשות איתם...


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

תפרסמי פה 
בטוח מישהי תרצה לקנות.


----------



## הכלה מאיה (9/3/12)

וואו אני ממש שמחה לשמוע את הביקורת שלך! 
גם אני מתחתנת שם!!! וליאורה היא המעצבת )))


----------



## niki111 (11/3/12)

גם אני שם. מאיה, מתי את מתחתנת? 
וגם לי ליאורה מעצבת. 

מה התאריך שלכם?


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

האחיינים הכי מתוקים עלי אדמות! 
לא יכולתי להתאפק, חייבת להשוויץ באחיינים והאחייניות שלנו. בתמונה אתם יכולים לראות את שני החתיכים ההורסים - הדור הבא: אחד של אחי ואחד של אחותי, ואת שתי הנסיכות היפהפיות של אחותו של בעלי. שלמות!!!


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

מוזיקה בקבלת הפנים 
בקבלת הפנים ניגנו ויולנית ופסנתרן. הויולנית (שזה כמו כנרת, אבל אם תגידו לה שהיא כנרת היא תהרוג אתכם...) היא חברה מאוד טובה של חברה מאוד טובה שלי, שהייתי מזמינה בכל מקרה לחתונה, והיא נינגה בקבלת הפנים כמתנה עבורי. היא הביאה איתה את הפסנתרן, שאמנם הוא כן דרש כסף, אבל זה עדיין יצא מאוד משתלם. היא אחת המוכשרות, באמת. ובחורה מדהימה בלי קשר


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

טקס חילוני - הקדמה 
אני חושבת שבערך בגיל 18 החלטתי שבבוא היום אני אנשא בחתונה חילונית או רפורמית. מאז ומתמיד הייתה לי מודעות חילונית גבוהה במיוחד, והיא מתבטאת גם בתחומים אחרים שאני מעדיפה שלא להיכנס אליהם כרגע. זה לא שאני אנטי דת, ואני לא שונאת את הדת, אני פשוט לא מחוברת בכלל לדת. אני כן מתחברת למסורת, והיהדות שלי היא יהדות חברתית ולא דתית. נראה לי מוזר שלמרות הריחוק המוחלט שלי מהדת וחוסר האמונה שלי באלוהים אני בכל זאת אתחתן בחתונה אורתודוכסית כי "ככה כולם עושים", ולא היה לי ספק לרגע שזה משהו שלא אתפשר עליו. למזלי הרב (ואולי זה לא רק מזל) "נפלתי" על גבר שחושב בדיוק כמוני ואנו חולקים השקפת עולם דומה, אז לרגע הדבר לא היווה בעיה. עוד לפני שהתארסנו, כבר ידענו שנינשא בטקס חילוני. כמובן שהייתה אופציה גם לטקס רפורמי, אבל אני הרגשתי שזו תהיה צביעות מצדי להינשא בטקס שהוא אחרי הכל דתי, ועוסק לא מעט בקשר של האדם עם האלוהים, כאשר לאלוהים אין מקום בחיי. לכן בחרנו בחילוני. עם או בלי קשר לטקס, החלטנו גם לחתום לפני הנישואין על הסכם לחיים משותפים (מעין הסכם ממון משודרג) בארגון "משפחה חדשה". האמת היא שלי זה היה מאוד חשוב, והייתי צריכה קצת לשכנע את בעלי. הוא לא כ"כ הרגיש בנוח לעיתים לשוחח בכזו רצינות על "מה יהיה אם ניפרד" ו"מי יקבל את הילדים", אבל הוא לגמרי הבין את החשיבות ולא התנגד. היה לנו מאוד חשוב שההסכם יהיה שוויוני לחלוטין, וכך הוא אכן היה, אין בו שום הפרדה ושום ציון מיוחד של הגבר או של האישה. אני ממליצה בחום רב לכולם לחתום על הסכם כזה, גם אם אתם מתחתנים בטקס אורתודוכסי. לצערי אחוזי הגירושין היום גבוהים מאוד, ושומעים על המון מקרים של גירושין מכוערים, ולדעתי ההסכם הזה יכול למנוע חלק ממקרי הגירושין, ובהחלט להפוך כמה גירושין מכוערים להרבה יותר נעימים (תתפלאו, אבל יש דבר כזה, גירושין נעימים). את עורכת הטקס החילוני מצאנו דרך אתר "טקסים", אשר מאגד בתוכו מספר עורכי טקסים חילוניים, כולל כמה סלבס (כמו אברי גלעד ומרב מיכאלי). לי היה מאוד חשוב שתהיה לנו עורכת אישה, מכיוון שייצוג הנשים כעורכות טקסי חתונה בחברה הישראלית שואף לאפס, והרגשתי שזוהי תרומתי הצנועה למאבק הפמיניסטי. חוץ מזה, שידעתי שזה יהיה הרבה יותר מרגש לראות אישה מנהלת טקס חתונה, כי שוב, זה מאוד יוצא דופן. בתמונה - האורחים מחזיקים נרות בזמן שאנו צועדים לחופה. זה היה רעיון של עורכת הטקס, שמייד ארחיב עליה כמובן. הנרות התגלו כבאמת רעיון כביר, והיה מאוד מרגש לצעוד בשביל המוביל לחופה עם המוני נרות דלוקים מסביבנו (והמשפחה שלי גם חילקה לאורחים בועות סבון, אז בהחלט היה מאוד מעניין). גם האחים שלנו צעדו לעבר החופה, כל אחד עם משפחתו שלו (כשלבסוף האחים בלבד נשארו לעמוד מתחת לחופה). בתמונה - השושבינות המתוקות שלנו (2 הבנות של אחות החתן) צועדות לעבר החופה, כשהקטנה מפזרת עלי כותרת והגדולה מחזיקה את הכרית עם הטבעות עליה. ברקע ניתן לראות את שלל הנרות ובועות הסבון.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

החתן והוריו צועדים לחופה


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

אני והוריי צועדים לחופה


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

אהובי מחכה לי באמצע הדרך לחופה... 
מכסה אותי בהינומה, ואז אנחנו ממשיכים לצעוד יחד עד לחופה.


----------



## הכלה מאיה (9/3/12)

איזו מדהימה את! מאוד אהבתי את.. 
הצבע בשיער והשמלה!!! אגב בית הלורדים מהמם!


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (6/3/12)

אמא שלו קצת נסחפה עם הלבוש


----------



## Pixelss (6/3/12)

גם אם זאת דעתך זה לא יפה לכתוב את זה.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (6/3/12)

זה נאמר בהומור 
לא צריך לקחת הכל ברצינות ולהעלב.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (6/3/12)

אני חייבת 
להתנצל ולהסביר לא התכוונתי להעליב.
זה באמת נאמר בהומור גם אני קיבלתי תגובות שנאמרו בהומור על אמא של החתן כנראה שאני צריכה לזכור שכל אחד מגיב לדברים בצורה אחרת.

אז סליחה מראש.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

לא נעלבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למרות שדווקא כן חשבתי שכתבת ברצינות, ורציתי לענות לך שדווקא אהבתי שאמא שלו דפקה הופעה (איזה עוד הזדמנויות כאלה יהיו לה?). גם אחותו הייתה זוהרת כזאת, וזה מקסים בעיניי


----------



## elin86 (6/3/12)

אני גם חושבת שזה המקום להשקיע במראה 
אני קצת התבאסתי שאמא של בן זוגי לא השקיעה ובחרה בשמלה ישנה שהיתה לה למרות שקנתה שמלה חדשה ויותר מרשימה..
ולדעתי היא נראית מעולה..


----------



## שירנציקן (6/3/12)

גם אני ישר הופתעתי שהאמא לבשה לבן..


----------



## Miss Lynn (6/3/12)

זה ורוד


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

עורכת הטקס - אילה שני 
את אילה, כאמור, מצאתי באתר "טקסים". הדף האישי שלה באתר מאוד דיבר אליי, היא דיברה הרבה על שוויון, על קבלת האחר, על חשיבות המסורת והיהדות התרבותית, ובכללי מאוד התחברתי לתכנים שלה באתר. נפגשנו איתה לפגישה מקדימה בבית קפה, והייתה פגישה מאוד נעימה עם כימיה ברורה, אז מהר מאוד הודענו לה שאנחנו מעוניינים שהיא תערוך את הטקס שלנו, והיא מיד שלפה לפטופ והתחלנו לעבוד על מבנה הטקס. הטקס היה בנוי ומבוסס על הטקס היהודי המסורתי, והיו בו כל האלמנטים החשובים - שתיית יין, 7 ברכות, כתובה ושבירת כוס. את כל אחד מהאלמנטים דאגנו להתאים אלינו ולהשקפת עולמנו, כפי שמייד תראו. אילה שני מאוד מנוסה וערכה טקסים רבים בעבר, וזה היה לנו מאוד חשוב, היה קל לסמוך עליה שהיא תדע את העבודה. קיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על הטקס, למרות שכמה אנשים אמרו שהיא דיברה קצת לאט מדי, אבל בכללי היה ממש ממש מוצלח ומרגש. אגב, חברה טובה שלי התנדבה לתרגם לרוסית חלק מהטקס עבור חלק מהאורחים הרוסים שמתקשים בעברית (כולל אב החתן), היא קיבלה את הטקסט של הטקס מראש, הכינה תרגום לחלקים הכי חשובים בטקס, ותיאמה מראש את התזמונים יחד עם אילה. לדעתי זה יצא מעולה, היה לי מאוד חשוב לתת מקום של כבוד להורים של ולדי, שאמנם זמן רב בארץ אבל עוד לא שולטים ב-100% בשפה העברית. ולדי כמובן מאוד שמח שאני משתפת פעולה ולא חוששת לתת מקום נרחב לרוסית בחתונה שלנו (גם בהזמנה לחתונה, שאעלה בקרוב, הייתה הרבה רוסית). ואני חייבת לציין שזה באמת לא פגם בכלום, והיה מאוד מאוד מכובד. בתמונה - אילה שני בפעולה.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

טבעות - ארגמן 
את הטבעות קנינו ב"ארגמן" במושב בצרה, וגם הם היו אחד הספקים שהיינו הכי מרוצים מהם. בחנות ליווה אותנו עזרא, אדם באמת נעים הליכות ואדיב, שידע לתת לנו את ה"ספייס" שלנו כשצריך וידע לעזור לנו לבחור כשצריך. ניסינו לפני זה ללכת ל"ג'קסון", אבל הלכנו שם לאיבוד בתוך המבחר הענק של הטבעות ואף אחד לא ממש עזר לנו. בארגמן קיבלנו באמת יחס מופתי, וזה בדיוק מה שהיינו זקוקים לו. מצאנו שם טבעות מדהימות, לא לגמרי זולות, אבל לאחר הנחת מזומן והנחה נוספת זה היה די סביר. תוך חודש קיבלנו את הטבעות, והן היו בדיוק כפי שרצינו, ואפילו באותו ערב כבר ביקשנו שיחרוט בתוך הטבעות את תאריך החתונה ואת שמותינו (מכיוון שמדובר בחתונה חילונית, אין עם זה בעיה). הטבעת שלו יפהפייה, קלאסית ואלגנטית, לגמרי מתאימה לו. הטבעת שלי הייתה במקור בזהב צהוב, אבל ביקשתי אותה בשילוב של זהב צהוב וזהב אדום, ואני לגמרי מרוצה מהתוצאה (גם עזרא ממש התלהב מהתוצאה וביקש רשות לצלם את הטבעת כדי שיוכל לפרסם אותה בחנות).


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

החלפת טבעות 
החלפנו בחופה 2 טבעות, כשכל אחד אמר לשנייה "הרי את/ה מקודש/ת לי בטבעת זו לאות אהבה וזוגיות מאושרת לעד".


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

וסתם תמונה שאני אוהבת 
אגב, משהו נוסף שממש ריגש אותי בחופה, זה שלאורך כל הטקס הלא-קצר אני והחתן לא הפסקנו להחזיק ידיים. זה פשוט בא לנו טבעי, וזה היה מדהים בעיניי.


----------



## המרחפת (7/3/12)

תמונה מקסימה!!!


----------



## sha8845 (8/3/12)

סליחה, מה זה תשל"כ? 
כולן כותבות את ואני לא מבינה מה זה תשל"כ?


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

תמונה שיש לכל כלה


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

שותים יין 
שתינו יין מ-2 כוסות (ואפילו הרמנו לחיים), ואז כל אחד העביר את הכוס הלאה לבני משפחתו בחופה.


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

שבע ברכות 
ביקשנו מהמשפחה והחברים להקריא את שבע הברכות באופן הבא: לכל אחד הוצמדה ברכה מסוימת, והם היו צריכים לכתוב ברכה משלהם בנוסח משלהם ברוח הברכה המקורית. בחופה עורכת הטקס הקריאה בכל פעם את הברכה המקורית כדי ליצור הקשר, ובכל פעם מישהו אחר אמר את הברכה שלו. זה כלל את ההורים שלי, ההורים שלו, האחים שלי, האחים שלו, החברה הכי טובה שלי, החברים הכי טובים שלו, ושני החברים שדרכם אני והוא הכרנו. בתמונה - האחים שלי מקריאים את הברכה שלהם. התמונה הזאת ממש מצחיקה, כי הם כנראה שכחו להדפיס את הברכה שלהם, והקריאו אותה מאייפון. לגמרי המאה ה-21


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

כתובה חילונית 
את הכתובה רציתי לכתוב בעצמי, אבל נתקלתי במחסום יצירתי חמור, אז ויתרתי ונעזרתי בנוסח הכתובה ששלחה לי Nooki מהפורום. המון תודה לך, את נהדרת!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עיצוב הכתובה נעשה ע"י אחת מחברותיי הטובות ביותר, בחורה מוכשרת לגמרי שבדיוק סיימה לימודי עיצוב גרפי. אגב, אם מישהי מחפשת עיצוב גרפי במחירים נוחים, תשלחו לי מסר ואני אקשר ביניכן, היא תמיד תשמח לעבודות נוספות


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

הקראת הכתובה 
מכיוון שבעלי סובל מפחד קהל, אני הקראתי את כל הכתובה בעצמי.


----------



## זרימת חיים (6/3/12)

מדהימה 
הכל כל כך יפה ובטוב טעם המיוחדות והאהבה שלכם עוברת בין התמונות מזל טוב


----------



## Nooki80 (6/3/12)

בשמחה רבה יקירה!


----------



## sleep10 (6/3/12)

מאוד התרשמתי ממה שכתבת! 
למרות שאני מתחתנת דרך רב אורתודוכסי, כי כך אני מאמינה וכך גדלתי. אבל, אני חושבת שזה כל כך לא הוגן שכולם צריכים להתחתן ככה! ואני מכירה המון אנשים מסורתיים ודתיים שחושבים כמוני. זה משהו שחייבים לשנות בדיוק מהסיבות שכתבת. את פעלת ממקום מאוד אינטליגנטי ומשכיל, גם לגבי הרצון להתחתן בטקס חילוני ולא רפורמי כי הרגשת שזה יהיה צבוע וגם לגבי החשיבות של הסכם ממון. הלכת עם מה שאת מאמינה


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

שבירת 2 כוסות 
ועם כל השוויון בטקס, איך נוכל לוותר על שבירת שתי כוסות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אמרנו ביחד "שתמיד נשבור כוסות ולעולם לא לבבות", וכל אחד שבר את הכוס שלו. אני ביקשתי כוס חד פעמית כי חששתי לשבור כוס מזכוכית עם נעלי כלה, ואפילו עטפו לי אותה בנייר בצבע אחר כדי שלא נתבלבל ביניהן. קצת פרנואידית, אני יודעת, אבל כל הזמן נזכרתי בסרט "חתונה קולומביאנית". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בתמונה - אנחנו שוברים את הכוסות. שימו לב לקפיצה המרשימה שדפק בעלי!


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

נשיקה ראשונה כבעל ואישה 
אגב, חשוב לציין, שע"פ המדינה אנחנו לא באמת נשואים, כי כידוע טקס חילוני אינו מוכר במדינתנו. מעצבן נורא, אבל לצערי זוהי המציאות נכון להיום (ואני בהחלט אנסה לעזור לשנות אותה).
אנחנו מתכננים טיסה לפראג בעוד מספר חודשים עם ההורים שלי וההורים שלו (ובתכלס, כל מי שירצה לבוא), וננישא שם בנישואין אזרחיים. זה אומר שבעוד כמה חודשים אעלה קרדיטים נוספים לחתונה בפראג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל מקרה, אנחנו לא מתכוונים לחכות עד אז, ורוצים ברגע שיהיה לנו זמן פנוי ללכת למשרד הפנים לשנות את שמות המשפחה שלנו. כן, שנינו משנים את שמות המשפחה, מוסיפים כל אחד את שם המשפחה של השנייה, ולמעשה שם המשפחה שלנו יהיה מורכב מ-2 שמות. אלה שמות קצרים יחסית וקליטים, אז זה ממש לא נורא


----------



## Miss Lynn (6/3/12)

אתם פשוט זוג מקסים 
האהבה שלכם מרגשת אותי...


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

החלק האומנותי - אני שרה לבעלי הטרי 
אחרי סשן קצר של ריקודים ואחרי האוכל, הגיע זמנו של החלק האומנותי. ראשונה עולה אני לבמה, נרגשת ומלאת ציפייה. במשך יותר מ-7 חודשים, כל תקופת האירוסין שלנו, שמרתי בסוד מולדי את העובדה שאני מתכננת לשיר בחתונה. זה בתכלס לא כזה מפתיע, כי אני ממש אוהבת לשיר (גם למדתי קצת פיתוח קול), ונראה לי שכל המשפחה שלי וכל החברים הקרובים היו בטוחים שאני מתכננת משהו, אבל דווקא בעלי מאוד הופתע. הוא אמר שהוא רצה לבקש ממני לשיר בחתונה, אבל חשב שאולי אני אתרגש מדי ולא ארצה לעלות על הבמה מול כל האנשים...
עבדתי על השיר עם החברה הכי טובה שלי, שהיא זמרת ג'אז מאוד מוכשרת ולמדה גם שנה ברימון, היא עזרה לי להתכונן.
הויולנית והפסנתרן שניגנו בקבלת הפנים ניגנו גם בשיר הזה. לצערי הספקתי לערוך איתם בערך רבע שעה של חזרות, יומיים לפני החתונה, ובאמת הפסנתרן לא היה ממש בקצב ונאלצתי להכריח את עצמי להתעלם ממנו ופשוט לשיר, אבל בקטנה. היה מדהים.
השיר ששרתי הוא שירו הקליל אך הקסום של ברונו מארס, "Just the Way You Are" (עם שינויים קלים כדי להתאים אותו לשיר שבחורה שרה לגבר), וזו בכלל לא הייתה בחירה אקראית. זוכרים את סיפור ההיכרות שלנו, אי שם במעלה השרשור? אז כשולדי הציע לי לצאת איתו באמצעות הפייסבוק, הוא שלח לי הודעה שבכותרתה נכתב "אפשר להזמין אותך לקפה וסופלה?", ובתוכן השיר הוא צרף לינק מיוטיוב לשיר הזה. השיר הזה תפס אותי ישר, ריגש אותי מאוד, ובעיניי זה שמישהו מציע לי לצאת באמצעות זה שהוא שולח לי שיר שמשמעותו "את יפה כמו שאת, אל תשני בעצמך שום דבר", זאת עילה מספיק טובה להגיד לו כן. אמרתי לו כן, והשאר היסטוריה. ואגב, בדיוק את הסיפור הזה סיפרתי על הבמה לפני שהתחלתי לשיר.
ואו, אין לי מילים לתאר את הדקות האלה שבהן שרתי לו. שרתי ממש לו, הסתכלתי לו בעיניים, לא עניינו אותי 230 האורחים שיושבים בשולחנות ומסתכלים עליי, מוחאים לי כפיים ומעודדים אותי. ראיתי רק אותו, והוא ראה רק אותי. זה היה קסום. וזה היה שלנו.
הוא היה כל כך מאושר ששרתי לו, ושבחרתי בשיר הזה, וקיבלתי מחמאות אינסופיות מכולם, כולל אנשים שבכלל לא ידעו שאני שרה, או שחשבו שאני סתם שרה קריוקי ואמרו שהייתי ממש מקצועית. בקיצור, זה היה רגע קסום מכל הכיוונים ומכל הבחינות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יאללה, בעונה הבאה ב-The Voice!


----------



## fluppster (6/3/12)

בעלי צופה בי שרה ומתרגש


----------



## fluppster (7/3/12)

המשך חלק אומנותי - הפתעה מהמשפחה 
תגידו, רק לי אתר תפוז מקרטע כל היום?? מעצבן...

גם זה לא היה הפתעה מוחלטת, אבל היה מדהים ומרגש ביותר. פיתחנו כבר מסורת משפחתית להכין קטע אומנותי מושקע לחתונות (אני בת הזקונים של כל המשפחה המורחבת, וגם האחרונה להתחתן). השיא היה בחתונה של אחותי לפני שנתיים וחצי, כשהכנו לה סרט מטורף ומושקע לאללה, בן 11 דקות, שאחי ערך וכולנו כיכבנו בו, יצא משהו באמת מדהים (כבר ציינתי שאחי מוכשר ותותח על?).
אז היה לי ברור שיכינו משהו ברמה לא פחותה לחתונה שלנו, ואפילו רמזתי להם על זה בצחוק לאחר שהתארסנו. כמובן שלא אכזבו בכלל, והכינו קליפ מדהים (שאחי ערך, כמובן), בהשתתפות המשפחה שלי (כולל חלקים מהמשפחה המורחבת, וכולל ההורים שלו), וחברים שלי ושלו. הקליפ מבוסס על השיר של LMFAO ששמו בישראל Party Rock Anthem (אתן בטוח מכירות -"Everyday I'm Shuffling..."). 
יומיים אחרי החתונה כבר לא הפסקנו לשיר את השיר ולרקוד את הריקוד. תיזהרו! זה ממכר!
אתן מוזמנות לראות את הקליפ כאן. הוא קורע מצחוק ומקסים ברמות אחרות.
הוא כולל כמובן הרבה בדיחות אישיות, אבל גם למי שלא יבין צפויה הנאה מרובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אין, יש לי משפחה וחברים פשוט מדהימים!!! באמת שיש לי מזל גדול!!!


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (8/3/12)

זה פשוט מהמם!!! 
יו אח שלך באמת ממש מוכשר ואמהות שלכן שרוקדות זה פשוט קורע ומקסיםםםםם!

אבל היא קורע שממש כמעט וירדו לי דמעות מרב צחוק זה היה "הבין טחונים"!


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (8/3/12)

ואמהות=והאמהות היא=הכי סליחה על הטעויות!


----------



## המרחפת (7/3/12)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים, מחכה להמשך


----------



## FalseAngel (7/3/12)

נו... אנחנו מחכים!


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

מצטערת שזה מתעכב כל כך... 
יש לי בעיה להיכנס לאתר תפוז ב-3 הימים האחרונים, עכשיו הצלחתי להיכנס רק מהאייפון (וזה אחרי שניסיתי להיכנס מ-3 מחשבים שונים ומ-4 סוגי דפדפנים!). אף אחת אחרת לא נתקלה בבעיה הזו?
מקווה שזה ייפתר בקרוב, אני ממש רוצה לסיים את העלאת הקרדיטים....


----------



## קבוק בוטן (8/3/12)

הם עושים שינויים בפורומים - כנראה בגלל זה


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

זה סוף סוף הסתדר....


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

ריקוד הסלואו 
לא הכנו ריקוד מיוחד, סתם רקדנו סלואו הכי בסיסי, ומהר מאוד הצטרפו אלינו הרבה זוגות. היה בכל זאת מרגש מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



האמת שהריקוד היה ממש מצחיק. באמצע השיר פתאום הרגשנו שאנחנו לא לבד, וקלטנו 4 ילדות קטנות (2 האחייניות שלו ו-2 הבנות של בת דודה שלי) זוחלות אלינו, מצחקקות. חייכנו אליהן וזזנו קצת הצידה, והן אחרינו. התחלנו לנוע ברחבי רחבת הריקודים, וכל הזמן הילדות זוחלות אחרינו ומצחקקות, מנסות לתפוס לנו את הרגליים. זה היה מקסים!!
באיזשהו שלב נשברנו ונעצרנו במקום, ופשוט התפוצצנו מצחוק. וזו התמונה שמצורפת.

אגב, שיר הסלואו היה "Come What May" מתוך הסרט מולאן רוז' (שרים ניקול קידמן ויואן מקגרגור).
שיר הכניסה לחופה היה "אצלך בעולם" בגרסא של היהודים.
ושיר שבירת הכוס היה "תראו אותי" של ד"ר קספר.


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

יאללה קרחאנות!!!!


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

הדי ג'יי - איתי שדה 
מאיתי היינו בגדול מאוד מרוצים. הוא אחד הספקים של איזיווד, והדי ג'יי היחיד שנפגשנו איתו. לאחר פגישת חפירות של שעה, הבנו שיש לנו כימיה מעולה איתו ושאנחנו בוחרים בו.
אין ספק שאיתי מאוד קשוב לקהל ויודע לקרוא אותו ולדעת איזה שירים יקפיצו אותו. כשנפגשנו איתו שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה נתנו לו הנחיות מאוד ברורות: בלי מזרחית בכלל (הוא ניסה לשכנע אותנו לשים 2 שירים, אבל התנגדנו בכל תוקף), עם הרבה רוק ובעיקר רוק ישראלי, ובכללי - לגוון לגוון לגוון. אמרתי לו שאני לא רוצה שיהיה מצב שיש שעה של מוזיקת חפירות ומיקסים, ושיהיה הכל מהכל: רוק, פופ, להיטים, ניינטיז, אייטיז, וכמובן קצת רוסית.
נתנו לו גם רשימה של כמה שירי חובה. הוא אמנם לא הספיק לשים הכל, אבל זה ממש לא הפריע. בכל זאת, כמה זמן של ריקודים בתכלס יש בחתונה? אי אפשר באמת להספיק הכל, אבל ראינו שהוא באמת השתדל, וכל הכבוד לו על כך.
שני דברים שבכל זאת קצת הפריעו - האחד, ההתעקשות הבלתי פוסקת שלו לנסות לשכנע אותנו לשים מזרחית בחתונה. מה לעשות, גם אני וגם בעלי לא אוהבים את המוזיקה הזאת, אין לנו בעיה שאחרים יאהבו אותה, ושישימו אותה בחתונה שלהם (ואנחנו נסבול בשקט, כמו תמיד... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אבל לנו זה לא עושה טוב, ולא כיף לנו לרקוד את זה. מה לעשות? זכותנו!
אז הוא בהחלט כיבד את רצוננו ולא שם מזרחית, אבל בתחושה שלי הוא קצת יותר מדי ניסה לשכנע אותנו, ממש עד הרגע האחרון. ותתפלאו, אבל הייתה מוזיקה פשוט מעולה בחתונה, ולא רק אני אומרת, אלא קיבלנו פידבקים חיוביים מאוד מהרבה אורחים, שחלקם מאוד שמחו להיות סוף סוף בחתונה בלי מזרחית (כן כן, זה אפשרי). והשיא - חברה אחת, שממש אוהבת לרקוד מזרחית, אמרה לנו כמה ימים אחרי החתונה שבזכותנו היא הבינה שאפשר ליהנות בחתונה גם בלי משה פרץ! תאמינו לי, המשפט הזה עשה לי את היום.
הייתה מוזיקה מעולה, המון רוק ישראלי (כמו היהודים, ד"ר קספר והדג נחש), ושירי רוק כיפיים כמו השיר הכי אהוב עליי בעולם - Nobody's Wife (כן, קצת בעייתי עכשיו, אבל יש לי חולשה לשיר הזה...). והוא לא חיכה לסוף החתונה בשביל לשים רצף רוק, אלא כמעט מההתחלה שם כמה שירים! זה הקפיץ את האווירה לגמרי, ומכיוון שאנחנו מכירים את האורחים שלנו ויודעים שרבים מהם אוהבים את המוזיקה הזאת, זה בהחלט עשה את העבודה והייתה אווירה מחשמלת ואנרגיות ממש גבוהות.
אני בכלל עפתי על עצמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עוד דבר שקצת הפריע לנו באיתי, זה שבעלי שם לב בחתונה שהוא כמעט ולא היה בפועל בעמדת הדי ג'יי (מודה שאני לא שמתי לב). רוב הזמן הוא הסתובב ברחבת הריקודים, אכל ושתה, בזמן שהעוזר שלו תקלט. 
אבל בסופו של דבר מה שמעניין אותי זה מבחן התוצאה, ומכיוון שהייתה מוזיקה מעולה בחתונה, המון אנשים רקדו עד חצות וקצת אפילו שזה היה ביום ראשון, וקיבלנו המון המון פידבקים חיוביים על המוזיקה, מבחינתי הוא יצא תותח.


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

המשך קרחאנות - חברים של בעלי מרימים אותו


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

אני עפה על עצמי 
שימו לב לכתם החינני בשמלה בתחתית התמונה. הוא נגרם ע"י בעלי, שהפיל עליי בטעות ארטיק שוקולד שחילקו ברחבת הריקודים (בהחלט גאוני לדחוף לי ארטיק לפה בזמן שמרימים אותי לגובה על כיסא ואני אוחזת בכיסא בבהלה כדי לא ליפול!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). מקווה שזה יירד בניקוי היבש


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

אוי, הקובץ לא צורף... 
מצרפת שוב.


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

ארגגגג!!!!


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

תמונה אחרונה (לבינתיים) - שותים צ'ייסרים 
אגב, בצ'ייסר של בעלי היו מים. באמת, הוא לא שתה טיפת אלכוהול כל החתונה... אני שתיתי קצת אבל לא השתכרתי, וטוב שכך. החתונה שלך היא לא זמן טוב להשתכר בו!!!
זה סוף התמונות לבינתיים. חסרות עוד תמונות מסוף החתונה שהצלם אמור לשלוח לי ממש ביום-יומיים הקרובים. אם יהיה שם משהו מעניין במיוחד אעלה לכאן.


----------



## רותושתוש (8/3/12)

תמונה מקסימה! 
אני גם מתכננת להיכנס עם "אצלך בעולם" בגסא של היהודים (אבל עם זמרים שישירו)
זה שיר מהמם!


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

סיכום - פורום 
אז כמובן שאי אפשר לפרסם קרדיטים מבלי להודות לפורום הנפלא הזה. ב-7 החודשים האחרונים הפורום הפך לבית שני עבורי, למקום שבו אני יכולה להתייעץ, לייעץ, לקבל נחמה וחיבוקים וירטואליים, ואפילו להתעצבן ולריב לפעמים (אבל ככה זה בכל בית נורמטיבי). 
שמחתי להכיר פה, גם אם באופן וירטואלי בלבד, המון נשים מעניינות, אינטליגנטיות, מצחיקות, דעתניות, כנות, ושתמיד ממהרות להוות אוזן קשבת, לעזור ולתמוך. בזכותכן ובזכות הפורום הזה למדתי המון על עולם החתונות, וקיבלתי המון טיפים ועזרה לתכנון החתונה שלי.
בעלי, אגב, לועג לי בכל פעם שאני מזכירה את הפורום. אבל הוא לא מבין את זה, וכנראה שיש סיבה ש-99% מהכותבים בפורום הזה הם נשים. אנחנו כ"כ אוהבות לחפור, להקשיב ולתמוך, ממש אחוות נשים במיטבה. זה לא במקרה שתמיד היו לי יותר חברות מידידים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז אני רוצה לשלוח לכן על גבי הפורום תודה ענקית, לכל אחת ואחת מכן שעזרה, שעודדה, שייעצה, שתמכה ושפרגנה. אתן ענקיות, תודה לכן. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ועכשיו, כשאני אחרי החתונה, אשתדל מאוד לעזור ולתרום מניסיוני כפי שעזרו לי. מקווה שפרסום הקרדיטים הללו עזר/יעזור לחלקכן בחתונה שלכן. כמובן שאשמח לענות על כל שאלה שתהיה לכן, ולעזור בכל דרך שאוכל לעזור.


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

סיכום - החתונה 
כמה תובנות אחרי החתונה. מקווה שכמה מכן יוכלו להיעזר לפחות בחלקן, הן באמת יכולות לעזור לכן (אני מקווה):

החתונה היא רק חתונה. היא לא הייתה היום הכי חשוב בחיי (סביר שהיום הזה יהיה ביום בו אלד את בני/בתי הבכור/ה), היא לא הייתה מושלמת, והיא לא ראי להמשך החיים. היא רק חתונה, אירוע של ערב אחד, אירוע מדהים וכיפי, מרגש ומסעיר, אבל אירוע.
אם אתן יוצאות מהקרדיטים שלי עם מסר אחד, שזה יהיה המסר הזה - קחו בפרופורציות את החתונה, אל תתרגשו ותילחצו מכל שטות, אל תהפכו עכבר לפיל, ובטח שאל תריבו עם בן זוגכן על סוגיות נורא חשובות (כמו אם לשים שיר מסוים או לא, או באיזה צבע יהיו המפיות). החתונה לא תהיה מושלמת בכל מקרה, אז אל תצפו שהיא תהיה מושלמת, תצפו רק שהיא תהיה ממש כיפית לכם ולאורחים, ושתצאו ממנה עם תובנות חיוביות. לא שווה לאבד את הראש בגלל החתונה, וגם לא להתחיל את החיים שלכם במינוס מטורף.
אגב, מודה שלא כיסינו בכלל את הוצאות החתונה עם הצ'קים של האורחים, אבל כן קיבלנו מתנה מאוד נדיבה מההורים שלי שסידרה הכל. אם לא היינו יודעים שאנחנו נקבל את המתנה הזו, כנראה שמראש היינו משתדלים לצמצם כמה שיותר את הוצאות החתונה. היה לנו דווקא נוח לא לעשות יותר מדי חשבון (למרות שממש השתדלנו לא להוציא הרבה כסף, שלא יהיה ספק! חסכנו איפה שאפשר, אבל לא ספרנו שקל לשקל). כל אחת מכן יודעת מה המצב הכלכלי שלה ושל בן זוגה, ורצוי שתעשו את החישובים לפי זה. אל תקפצו מעל לפופיק, זה ממש לא יעשה את ההבדל.

בלי לפגוע באף אחת, אני מאמינה שריבוי אטרקציות הוא מיותר. זה בסדר גמור ואפילו מומלץ להוסיף כמה אטרקציות בחתונה, אבל לא כדאי להגזים עם זה, כי בעיניי יותר מדי אטרקציות גורמת לאורח להרגיש כאילו אומרים לו "תתרגש, אתה חייב להתרגש, נו, למה אתה לא מתרגש?" תהיו מרגשים כי אתם מרגשים, כי אתם זוהרים מהתרגשות וכי אתם חוגגים את האהבה שלכם. אל תהיו מרגשים כי שילמתם הרבה כסף על זיקוקים ומכונות עשן. שוב, זוהי רק דעתי וזה בסדר גמור אם מישהי חושבת אחרת, אני מכבדת כל אחת בדעתה. אבל בואו נגיד ככה - אתם מכירים הכי טוב את האורחים שלכם, תחשבו מה באמת ירגש אותם ויעשה להם טוב ושמח, וכמובן מה יעשה לכם טוב ושמח. שוב, אל תנסו לקפוץ מעל לפופיק, זה לא באמת ישתלם לכם ולא יהפוך את החתונה לטובה או לזכורה יותר.

תלכו עם האמת שלכן. אם אתן לא מרגישות בנוח במחוך, אל תלבשו מחוך. אם החלום שלכן זה להתחתן בטקס חילוני, אל תיכנעו ללחץ להתחתן עם רב "כמו כולם". אם כל חייכן חלמתן על זיקוקים בחתונתכן, ואתן מרגישות שזה יעשה לכן את ההבדל בין חתונה מדהימה לחתונה ככה ככה, תעשו זיקוקים. זה אמנם רק יום אחד, ואני יודעת שזה לכאורה סותר את מה שאמרתי קודם, אבל זה גם יום חד פעמי והזדמנות לעשות את מה שתמיד רציתן לעשות. זה היום שלכן ושל בני זוגכן, ואל תתנו לאף אחד להגיד לכן אחרת.

כמו שציינתי קודם, תזכרו שזה היום שלכן ושל בן זוגכן. שוב, אני אחזור על זה - שלכן ושל בן זוגכן. גם אם נוח לכן לעשות את רוב ההכנות והתכנונים לחתונה, וגם אם נוח לו לא לעשות כלום, תנו לו בכל זאת כמה משימות, תנו לו להרגיש חלק מהחתונה, ולא רק כמו מישהו שצריך ללבוש חליפה ולהגיע בזמן וזהו. תדאגו שהחתונה תהיה ביטוי של שניכם, ושגם קולו של החתן יישמע. תזכרו שמשמעות החתונה היא חגיגת אהבתכן לבן זוגכן, חגיגת השותפות שלכם והצהרה שמעכשיו אתם ביחד לתמיד. אז גם אם זה אומר לעשות פשרות, תעשו פשרות, גם במהלך חיי הנישואין תצטרכו לעשות לא מעט פשרות, אז עדיף להתחיל כבר מעכשיו.

תהנו מהחתונה! זה נשמע אולי מובן מאליו, אבל זה ממש לא. תהנו, תחגגו, תשמחו, אל תילחצו, אל תהיו עסוקות כל היום ב"למה האורחים האלה לא רוקדים" וב"אני מקווה שהאוכל טעים מספיק". עזבו, זה לא יעזור בכלום, החתונה כבר מתרחשת ואתן לא יכולות לשנות את מה שקורה, אז תירגעו ותיהנו. תנסו גם לשבת לאכול קצת במהלך הארוחה, גם אם לא יהיה לכן מספיק תאבון, אבל העיקר לשבת קצת ולהרגיש קצת כמו בני אדם לרגע (ולא רק כמו כלות). אל תהיו יותר מדי בשליטה בכל דבר (מודה שבזה קצת חטאתי), ואל תנסו לנהל כל וכל דבר עד הרגע האחרון. תאצילו סמכויות, תבקשו מחברים ומהמשפחה לעזור ולעשות דברים עבורכן, זה יוריד עליכן המון מהלחץ ומהעומס (זה נכון לגבי תקופת ההכנות ולגבי החתונה עצמה). אני אגב ממש שמחתי להיזכר מחדש בזכות החתונה באיזו משפחה וחברים נפלאים יש לי, זה מרגיש כאילו זכיתי בלוטו. קיבלתי אינסוף עזרה, תמיכה ופרגון מכל האנשים שחשובים לי, וזה כל כך חשוב.

ועוד תרומה קטנה מניסיוני - אני בנאדם עם נטייה ללחץ ולפרפקציוניזם. באמת, אני נלחצת מאירועים גדולים (ולפעמים גם מפחות גדולים), וכמעט ולא היה לי יום הולדת שלא בכיתי בו (בגלל שלא הגיעו מספיק אורחים, ועוד כל מיני שטויות כאלה). אם גם אתן כאלה, תכינו את עצמכן מראש. תתחילו להגיד לעצמכן בכל יום שאין על מה להילחץ, שהחתונה בכל מקרה לא תהיה מושלמת ולא צריכה להיות מושלמת, שאתן הולכות ליהנות בחתונה ולהיות רגועות, ושהעיקר הוא חיי הנישואין שבאים אחרי ולא יום החתונה עצמו. זה נשמע אולי קצת טיפשי, אבל זה עובד, ותאמינו לי שבסוף הייתי הבנאדם הכי רגוע במהלך כל ההכנות, ואפילו ביום החתונה עצמו. כן, הייתי מאוד נרגשת, אבל לרגע לא לחוצה או עצבנית (החברה הכי טובה שלי הייתה הרבה יותר לחוצה ממני). וזה הכל משום שהכנתי את עצמי מראש, ואם אני יכולה, כולכן יכולות.

בהצלחה ומזל טוב לכל המתחתנות העתידיות, מקווה שהצלחתי לעזור עם הכמה שקלים שלי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/3/12)

אהבתי מאד את הכמה שקלים שלך 
אחלה שקלים! באמת!

אני מאד מתחברת למה שכתבת ומאד מקסימה, אתם נראים זוג מקסים ואת יפיפיה אמיתית (קנית אותי עם השיער האדום שלך...). 
אהבתי את הגישה, אהבתי את האופי וראיתי את האהבה הענקית שאני בטוחה שיש ביניכם!

אין ספק שאתם זוג מיוחד ואני מאחלת לכם שהמשך חייכם יהיו גם הם, רגועים, נינוחים, יפים, מיוחדים ומרגשים! 
שתמיד תקשיבו ללב שלכם ושתעשו דברים ביחד ובכיף!


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

איזה חמודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלא יהיה לך ספק, רוב התודות שלי מההודעה על הפורום מופנות כלפייך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה רבה לך!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/3/12)

את באמת אחת המקסימות!


----------



## fluppster (8/3/12)

סיכום - בעלי המופלא 
אז אמנם כתבתי בהודעה הקודמת שהחתונה אינה ראי לחיי הנישואין, אבל לדעתי תקופת ההכנות לחתונה יכולה בהחלט להוות מעין הכנה למה שעתיד לבוא. דווקא משום שבעלי ואני היינו יחד בסה"כ חצי שנה כשהתארסנו, ו-7 החודשים שעברו מאז ועד החתונה היוו הזדמנות נפלאה להכיר יותר לעומק, לעבור התמודדויות שונות, ולבנות אינטרקציה זוגית משלנו.
אני שמחה להגיד שבתקופה הזו רק התאהבתי בולדי, בעלי, יותר ויותר, וגם כשהיו מורדות תמיד יצאנו מהם בראש מורם, ובעיקר הוא היה זה ששלף אותי מהמים בכל פעם שכמעט טבעתי (מטאפורית, כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). הוא מאזן אותי, מהווה אי של שקט ושפיות בתוך ים של לחץ ורעש, הוא שונה ממני ודומה לי, משלים אותי, והוא תמיד שם בשבילי. הוא כל מה שרציתי אי פעם באהוב, והוא שונה לגמרי מהאדם שדמיינתי שאתחתן איתו. 
והוא שלי. עכשיו הוא רשמית שלי, ואני שלו. עברו שבוע וחצי מאז החתונה, ואני עוד לא מרגישה ירידת אנרגיות של אחרי החתונה, ולא מרגישה בדאון, כי אני אופטימית ושמחה שאני הולכת לבלות עם האדם הזה את שארית חיי. אין לי ספק שאני יכולה לסמוך עליו בעיניים עצומות, להישען עליו ולדעת שהוא לא ייתן לי ליפול, ומעל הכל - הוא בטוח יהיה אבא נהדר. זאת אחת הסיבות שהתאהבתי בו בהתחלה, כי ראיתי בו אב פוטנציאלי נפלא לילדיי, פרטנר אמיתי לחיים.
שנינו יודעים שיהיה קשה, ויהיו תקופות בכלל לא פשוטות, ויהיו מריבות ובעיות. מהיום הראשון של מערכת היחסים אנחנו מדברים על זה. אני זוכרת איך אחרי 3 ימים בסה"כ, כשנהיינו זוג, אמרנו זה לזו שאנחנו יודעים שעוד יהיו קשיים בעתיד ושזה לא תמיד יהיה ורוד, אבל שאנחנו נכנסים לקשר הזה בעיניים פקוחות ובוגרות ואנחנו נעבוד על הקשיים ונפתור את הבעיות ונעבור אותן בשלום ובאהבה. אמרנו את זה אחרי 3 ימים, ואנחנו ממשיכים להגיד את זה היום, אחרי שנה וחודש.
היום אני אוהבת אותו יותר מתמיד, ואני רגועה. היו קצת רגליים קרות לפני החתונה, אבל הכל נרגע והכל בסדר, והיום אני בטוחה ב-100% שזה הגבר של חיי, ושיהיו לנו חיים מאושרים ביחד.


----------



## Nooki80 (8/3/12)

לא יכולתי (ולא שלא ניסיתי) לנסח זאת טוב יותר! 
בובה, הקרדיטים שלך היו נפלאים, היה כ"כ כיף לראות אותך ואת וולדי. אתם מקסימים והמשפחות שלכם הורסות (האימהות שלכם? וואו! הלוואי עליי כאלו קצב ויכולות!). רואים שיש בינכם המון אהבה וקבלה, כבוד אחד לשנייה ולשוני בינכם. רואים שיש לכם חוש הומור משובח ושמחת חיים מדבקת - כיף לראות זאת.
בלי קשר (ועם הרבה קשר) את יודעת כבר כמה נהניתי לפגוש אותך כאן בפורום, לקרוא את מה שיש לך לומר ולהתרשם עמוקות מהאלגנטיות והבהירות שבה את מנסחת את עצמך ואת תפיסת העולם שלך. את יפיפיה inside & out!
המון המון הצלחה בהמשך, אין לי ספק שתמשיך להיות לכם זוגיות מפוכחת ונהדרת (בו זמנית כמובן)!
ולבסוף, אני כ"כ מסכימה עם הסיכום שלך, אני חושבת שצריך לנעוץ אותו בפורום איפשהו שכל מי שנכנס/ת לעולם הכנות לחתונה ולחיי נישואים יקרא אותו קודם כל, ורק אח"כ ימשיך בגלישה בפורום. יופי של פרספקטיבה!

ועוד דבר אחד אחרון (וממש לא קשור לכלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) השיער שלך מדהים!!!!!!! גם אני רוצה כזה!


----------



## אנצח (9/3/12)

את אחת הכלות היפות שראיתי!


----------

